# 2012 Racing Event Updates!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Please feel free to update your organization's event news and updates for the 2012 season, all news welcome!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*MIR Website Link:* http://www.mirdrag.com/v2/schedule/calendar/2012/12-06/12-06-24.htm


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lebanon Valley Website Link:* http://www.dragway.com/


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------

